# Stock Pick?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm looking for comments/ consensus on one stock (Cdn. or US) that knowledgeable CFM members think has a good probability of having it's price increase by approx. 5%(or more) in the short-term (ie, before the end of the year). 
I would appreciate some serious answers -Remember the old adage.... "There are no stupid questions .... etc."


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> anybody?


Seriously?


You might as well get your dart board out. If this is how you are going to invest, I strongly suggest you don't.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

HSE for a fairly conservative pick. CPG for a less conservative pick. If it works oout cpg will return more in short term, but if it doesn't work out HSE has less downside. 

Premise: oil going to 70 - 85 range before Jan 1st.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

QQQ


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Why do you invest?*

It's a Globe Unlimited article, so posting the whole thing here if you don't have a subscription to read it (highly recommended):

*Gordon Pape: If you don't know the answer to this question, don't invest*

Why do you invest? If you can’t answer that question in a few words, than you will probably never be successful at it. Put your money in a savings account and forget it.

Every investment decision, from asset allocation to the specific securities you choose, revolves around that critical question. If you do not have a clear purpose in mind, you will never develop the focus and discipline you need to build a winning portfolio that is appropriate for your needs.

There is no single security that is suitable for every investor, no one-size-fits-all portfolio. It all turns on what you are trying to achieve. Here are the five most common reasons to invest, with suggested strategies to employ in each case.

*Long-term growth.* The aim is to increase the value of your portfolio over the long term, with an acceptable degree of risk. The money may be used eventually for retirement, education, estate planning, or some other future need. The time horizon may be as long as 50-60 years.

_Strategy_: The asset mix should favour equities over fixed income, although the latter should not be ignored. A simple approach would be to create a small portfolio of conservatively managed mutual funds from low-cost companies like Beutel Goodman, Mawer, and Steadyhand, combined with some bond ETFs. If you want to build a stock portfolio, focus on industry leaders and ensure you have good diversification. As we saw in the collapse of energy stocks after the oil price drop, it’s a bad idea to concentrate too high a percentage of your assets in one sector, no matter how good it may look at the time. Keep trading at a minimum; commissions can eat up profits at an alarming rate.

*Short-term growth. *In this case the goal is to achieve a decent return but within a relatively short time frame, say five years. The ultimate objective may be a major purchase such as a home, a car, etc.

_Strategy_: You have to balance off the desire for growth with the risk factor. If you’re saving for a down payment for a home, for example, you don’t want to see your money go down the drain in a market crash. Balanced mutual funds are a good choice here. Balanced ETFs would be even better because they are less expensive but there are only a few available.

*Capital gains*. Here the objective is to score big profits. Of course, everyone would like to achieve nice gains but most are unwilling to accept the accompanying risk. Those who declare this to be their primary goal have a get-rich-quick mentality, not dissimilar from that of the folks who buy lottery tickets. It’s the greed side of the investing equation

_Strategy_: Unless the circumstances are highly unusual, such as the sky-high interest rates of the early 1980s, bonds are not a part of this mentality. They’re too dull and don’t have the fast growth potential these people want. Mutual funds and ETFs don’t fit either; their growth is usually too slow. The key focus here is the stock market, often on highly speculative equities like penny mines or through day trading. It’s possible to make money that way but only the very smart or the very lucky can manage it.

There’s a better and less risky way. Buy cyclical stocks when they are out of favour and trading at deep discounts. Then wait. In the stock market, what goes around comes around. It never fails. Stocks that are dogs today will be stars tomorrow and vice-versa. For example, no one wants mining stocks right now. You can buy shares in Teck Resources on the TSX for around $6. Less than three years ago, the same stock was trading in the mid-$30s and it will eventually be back there again. It’s just a matter of time, and cycles.

*Income*. The fact our population is aging made headlines last week with the Statistics Canada report that there are now more seniors (65+) than there are children (15-) in this country. But there’s nothing really new about that. The trend has been evident for years; all we did was cross a demographic threshold. More seniors means more people whose main interest is to generate income from their investments. The problem is that with rates so low, that’s not easy to achieve.

_Strategy_: With GICs and bonds offering such low returns, the temptation is to seek out high-yield securities in order to obtain the desired cash flow. But that adds risk at a time in life when most people can’t afford large losses. The asset allocation should reflect that, with greater emphasis on cash and fixed income securities, even though returns are lower.

Income oriented mutual funds and ETFs are useful securities in this context. Just be sure the distributions are not at a level that consistently erodes the net asset value (NAV). If that happens, you are basically being paid with your own money. If you want to add dividend-paying equities, look at banks, utilities, and REITs but don’t lose sight of the risk.

*Asset preservation.* All some people really care about is preserving what they have. They aren’t interested in big profits or even in cash flow. They just don’t want to lose money.

_Strategy_: It’s really very simple. Avoid risk. Keep most of the money in cash and spread it around among various financial institutions to ensure full deposit insurance coverage (CDIC provide protection up to $100,000 per participating institution).

*Remember, the most important thing is to have a clear investment goal. “To make money” isn’t good enough. Think it through carefully and then adopt a strategy that fits with the desired end result.*


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah, yeah, yeah ... I know all that.... I'm just throwin' out a question here, that's all....looking for some feedback. I'm not gonna invest my life savings on 4 or 5 suggestions from this thread.... sheesh!
Me? I'd prob. consider AAPL as one; I'd like to see other suggestions. What stock would you pick M'too?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

Why don't you start with your theoretical pick(s) then? What is the point of this thread? Why do you bring it up when god forbid nobody replied in 4 hrs 10 mins before markets close? Do you know who trolls are? Why are you behaving like one? Seriously?


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> What stock would you pick M'too?


AGIO-Q. If goes up and down 10% in a week and 5% in a day lol


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah ... I know all that.... I'm just throwin' out a question here, that's all....looking for some feedback. I'm not gonna invest my life savings on 4 or 5 suggestions from this thread.... sheesh!
> Me? I'd prob. consider AAPL as one; I'd like to see other suggestions. What stock would you pick M'too?


Wow you ask, they answer and you`re not happy?

By the way nothing wrong with investing your life saving if you have the balls, my friend started with 20k and started investing in small stocks and would only look for 1-2% increase a day (volatile stock) and make a few hundred a day sell it and reinvest the next day in.. guess what, less than 2 years he`s over 100k.

You know what, I saw the COS thread and I had some rock n` roll money left (this fund I use to throw around like I`m at a blackjack table) I put a few large ones down and guess what happened last week? So yes sometimes taking risks (hopefully a bit calculated) will pay off.

GL


----------



## besmartrich (Jan 11, 2015)

noobs said:


> Wow you ask, they answer and you`re not happy?
> 
> By the way nothing wrong with investing your life saving if you have the balls, my friend started with 20k and started investing in small stocks and would only look for 1-2% increase a day (volatile stock) and make a few hundred a day sell it and reinvest the next day in.. guess what, less than 2 years he`s over 100k.
> 
> ...


You are right. Whether stocks are downtrend or uptrend, when it comes to moving in volatile market, the moves are really quick. My CNQ stocks were down by 10% a week or two ago but it is now up 15%. I am not talking about small market cap stock but CNQ that has 35B market cap. Calculated risks pay off.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

besmartrich: ditto for FTS, & others for sure. I read an article somewhere recently comparing the stock market to a big, unregulated gambling casino. I think it might have been on the mark!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I read an article somewhere recently comparing the stock market to a big, unregulated gambling casino


 you probably read some of my posts :biggrin:


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Claude Resources*

This is my favorite stock after years of researching gold mining companies.

Claude Resources CRJ - TSX 

Almost no debt and a management team in Saskatchewan near the mine. 

No head office's in Toronto or Vancouver.

They also have another property near Red lake, Ontario.

One of the few miners surviving the assault on gold.

Reporting day tomorrow, not expecting much but just surviving this market should be considered a win.

Marathon Gold in Newfoundland would also be a nice stock if you want something to hold a few years.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...interesting....


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> ...interesting....


Press release this mourning:

"Claude Generates Third Quarter Earnings of $5.7 Million and Expects Record Gold Production in 2015" 

I been buying here and there the past month.

I would consider anything under .80 a buy.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey's mantra still goes maw wer maw wer maw wer rah/ mah wer mah wer rah rah rah

claude resources is one of the thousands of penny stock mines that are mostly used for stock pumps ...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

RUSH2112 said:


> Press release this mourning


i just noticed
was that a freudian slip?

each:


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> jargey's mantra still goes maw wer maw wer maw wer rah/ mah wer mah wer rah rah rah
> 
> claude resources is one of the thousands of penny stock mines that are mostly used for stock pumps ...


Sorry pal, not into playing games with idiots like yourself looking for an argument.

My two days here has been fun.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

not looking for an argument in the least.

looking to protect - as do others on here - a very nice senior gentleman who still has a youthful, impulsive streak.

it's cute - the youthful impulsive - but overall veterans on here believe he's one who should have the bulk of his life savings in a prudent, well-managed bunker. In fact, i believe he's mostly done this.

you, though, you've only been here 2 days? so sorry, i didn't notice, alas the penny mine stock pumps with their rubicons & their claudes are buzzing everywhere these days, all of the time ...


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

tygrus said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> You might as well get your dart board out. If this is how you are going to invest, I strongly suggest you don't.


Well said.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm looking for comments/ consensus on one stock (Cdn. or US) that knowledgeable CFM members think has a good probability of having it's price increase by approx. 5%(or more) in the short-term (ie, before the end of the year).
> I would appreciate some serious answers -Remember the old adage.... "There are no stupid questions .... etc."




jargey it's not the fact that there's no such animal that is worrisome. What's worrisome is that, at your age, in today's market circumstances, you'd even be thinking that such a mythical beast could exist.

equally worrisome is the fact that you'd ask for such a recommendation - stock that is highly likely to appreciate by 5% within 8 short weeks - on an anonymous chat board.

most worrisome of all is how you run after penny stock promoters (your recent posts) & 22-year-old kids who honestly admit they've never owned a stock in their lives but they've studied finance in school (your recent posts.)

jargey i wouldn't mind the silly stuff if you had at least 80% of your portfolio stashed in a well-managed balanced fund. I'd be hoping you'd find an ethical house with a flawless reputation plus low MERs.

on the good side of things, as far as i know you are working on this & indeed have accomplished some or possibly a good part of this serious task. I do question why you say you *must* remain at the royal bank. I do not know if the royal bank offers an e-index balanced fund, they may only offer balanced fund in traditional high-MER format, which imho is neither necessary nor desirable. 

a number of parties on here have offered sensible & appropriate suggestions to you. These involve finding a balanced e-fund from a reputable financial house or else constructing your own from a combination of equity e-fund plus GICs.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> not looking for an argument in the least.
> 
> looking to protect - as do others on here - a very nice senior gentleman who still has a youthful, impulsive streak.
> 
> ...


My penny stock you took pleasure in mocking, reached a new 52 week high closing at $1.02 Friday.

A 28% profit for me, not bad for an amateur without a well managed bunker managed by a professional who loses other people's money and gets paid for it.

Goldcorp on the other hand, had a Q4 loss of 2.4 billion, down 30% the past six months.

mock·ing1.

[ˈmäkiNG]

ADJECTIVE

1.making fun of someone or something in a cruel way; derisive:


----------

